
Show HN: What movies from an IMDB list can you watch on Netflix? - kar288
http://carmelaacevedo.herokuapp.com/netflix/ls003501243
======
sdm
It's unclear if the results are for a specific country or in any country's
library. Would be handy to identify which countries' libraries contain each
item or have the ability to specify the country.

~~~
kar288
Interesting, I wasn't aware of the different availabilities. I am almost
certain that the current API that I'm using is just for the US library. I'm
looking into other possible API's that would offer this information!

~~~
Paulods
Yeah i need one for Japan - i know that we don't have everything available
here.

------
zuxfer
does this just take the lists? not watchlist?

~~~
kar288
Any public list will work. You just need to find the ID that is in the form
ls[number].

For watchlists you can find it by looking at the "Export this list" link at
the bottom of it

